# Fuel Gauge Not Updating After Fill Up



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Stopped to tank up tonight after work, I filled the tank and when I started the car I immediately noticed my low fuel light and DIC warning were still displayed. I drove all the way home (30 minutes drive) and the gauge had eventually (and excruciatingly slowly) returned to full, but it took the entire drive for the gauge to make it back up to that point. I had called OnStar from the car to have them check for problems but none were found. I plan on following up with my dealer this week about it but wanted to see if anybody else has experienced this and what the outcome was.

Thanks all!


----------



## Rybin (Mar 29, 2017)

Got the same thing going on. Any idea how or why it's happening?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

What year? What model? What trim?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only other time I saw this was when a fuel pump was going out.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd think this would be a fault in the level sensor. Not sure how it would be connected with the fuel pump itself other than being part of the same assembly that goes into the tank.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure cheapened these up, use to be wound nichrome with a stiff slider, now carbon baked on a ceramic base with not much of a slider, will wear that carbon off.

When solely dependent on the fuel gauge, varnish would build up on that nichrome, easiest solution was to pour in fuel system cleaner that says it removes varnish. Most of the time, this would cure the problem, if not, and without an access plate, would have to drop the tank to replace it. Fuel gauge on my 92 DeVille had this problem, but also had that computer fuel management system with miles remaining that is completely independent of the fuel sensor, so do have backup. But looking at an empty fuel tank gauge was disheartening, varnish remover cured this.

Also independent of this rheostat is the low fuel gauge lamp, a thermistor is located at the bottom of the tank that always has a current flowing through it, when the fuel gets low, heats up, negative temperature coefficient, resistance drops to nothing that warning light comes on.

If both are not working, suspecting that fuel tank connector, especially in a road salt area, have to clean the contacts. If really disparate, can hard wire those connectors and dump that connector. But I prefer cleaning it. But not with ABS sensor connectors, yet another problem with road sale, solder and hard wire those and only two wires.

It not like my electric drill with a line plug that I am always plugging in, may never have to replace an ABS sensor, connectors are used for convenience in assembly, but not when you have road salt problems. Just cut the wire and solder in a new sensor if this is the problem.

Yet another new problem is mounting the fuel evaporative carbon canister and the purge valve back by the fuel tank. Never was a problem mounted high on the firewall, but sure is now to save a line. Slush piles up on the face of the canister, gets into the purge valve and freezes up setting a Type A code, will not pass an emission test with this. And if you don't have a warm place to thaw it out, will stay that way until it does get warm.

Also with that tank connector, corroded, drops a voltage to the fuel pump motor, can't reach speed, current skyrockets and burns that tiny little motor up. After you clean that connector, helps to tape it with Scotch #33 electrical tape to keep it dry, I call this post production work. 

Fuel regulator is also a part of that fuel pump, fuel sensor gauge assembly, so if anything of these three go bad, have to replace it all. Called bean counter engineering.


----------



## michaelripamonti2 (2 mo ago)

Hi, I have a 2011 Holden Cruze SRi, 6 Speed Manual, 1.4 Turbo. I filled the car up today and the fuel gauge still shows empty with the low fuel warning light illuminated. Also get the warning where the digital speed is located. This is the first time in 11 Years of ownership that I have seen this warning. My car has 167,989 Kilometres on the Odometer. Any advice on how to fix this at minimal expense as I am on a Disability Pension. Thank you in advance for any advice given.


----------

